# The rest of the family



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 5, 2011)

Just wanted to share pics of the rest of the gang.

Cleo Bear and Flash Daddy. They are my little senior citizens at 11 years old. I have had them since they were 3 months old each. I love them so much! they are the best dogs!






And this is Mooch. He loves pancakes with syrup and hes best friend is my little girl. He is from one of the litters I hand raised. He might think he is a chihuahua... 





This is Kuna. He is one of my two moray eels. He is a golden dwarf moray eel from Hawaii. 






Below are a couple links to videos of the big moray being fed. His name is 'Oni'oni'o but we just call him Oni. he is 2 feet long and is still a juvenile. 
Oni being fed part one
Oni being fed part 2

And these are some of our fish. This is only one small corner of big tank.

Virgil, Cartmen, Alto, Bob, Neo, and Max



and thats most of the critter clan.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## OllieInAZ (Jun 5, 2011)

Great looking group!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Beautiful cat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow you wouldn't want to feed Oni by hand, may lose a finger... great photo's...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome, those eels are so cool. Are they both in that same tank with the other fish or do they have to be separated?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the eel. It looks neat!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 6, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Wow you wouldn't want to feed Oni by hand, may lose a finger... great photo's...



You know I normally do feed him by hand but my hubby took the ladder to work with him that day and I am to short to reach the top of the tank with out it. You should see what I have to do if I need to get something off the bottom of the tank!



Torty Mom said:


> Great pictures! Beautiful cat! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!




jeffbens0n said:


> Awesome, those eels are so cool. Are they both in that same tank with the other fish or do they have to be separated?



Kuna (the little eel) lives in my daughters 20 gal reef tank with a clown fish. he is 8 inchs long and as bid around as a pen and is fully grown. My 3 year old feeds him herself.

Oni lives in or big tank with the fish in the video. He is a total sweetheart.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the morays. I used to have several different ones back when I kept a lot of saltwater tanks.

Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 6, 2011)

Tom said:


> I love the morays. I used to have several different ones back when I kept a lot of saltwater tanks.
> 
> Thanks for all the pics.



Do you still have any saltwater tanks Tom? Its a addicting hobby!


----------

